# Active Crossover 3 way+1



## Kasamiko (Ene 8, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm looking for 3-way active crossover with sub out.

high, mid, low, sub out..

Any suggestion is highly appreciated. 

TIA



			
				 Traductor Google dijo:
			
		

> Hola,* Busco un crossover de 3 vías activo con SUB OUT.* alta, media, baja, salida de subwoofer ..* Cualquier sugerencia es muy apreciada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2015)

*[In spanish please]*


Aquí hay uno muy bueno pero de 2 vías + sub

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/


También podrías armar un crossover de 3 vías y agregar un filtro pasa-bajos


----------



## Kasamiko (Ene 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[In spanish please]*
> 
> 
> Aquí hay uno muy bueno pero de 2 vías + sub
> ...




Hola,

En primer lugar estoy usando una traducción automática así que por favor perdone mi español.

Yo ya tenía este crossover Linkwitz-Riley de los sistemas 2.1, pero la salida de baja / bajo solo en mono.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2015)

Kasamiko dijo:


> Yo ya tenía este crossover Linkwitz-Riley de los sistemas 2.1, pero la salida de baja / bajo solo en mono.


La solución a tu problema es la conexión en cascada de *este diseño* con *este otro*. Al igual que antes, tendrás una salida mono para el subwoofer.


----------



## angelwind (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola
Creo poder ayudarte, ya que encaré esa misma idea hace unos meses.
Utilicé este crossover (http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html) para tres vías y luego de la salida de las bajas frecuencias tomé la señal para este circuito (http://sound.whsites.net/project48a.htm).
En el circuito de Siliconchip podés modificar a tu conveniencia las frecuencias de corte usando la informción que te ofrecen.
Tenés además la ventaja de que están en inglés....

Best regards


----------

